
Clear answer why ReactOS will be better than Wine (read last paragraph) - jeditobe
https://reactos.org/node/27385
======
djsumdog
Man there is so much rubbish buried inside Windows.

I hope ReactOS grows to the maturity to one day be used by many as a
replacement, not just an alpha experiment.

Imagine if you started seeing large amounts of gamers or enterprise users
switching to it for a limited subset of applications. Imagine if you saw Steam
officially support it at some point?

I wonder if we'll see a day when we have stuff that runs on ReactOS because
it's designed correctly and the same apps fail on regular Windows because they
didn't use terrible hacks.

It'd be nice to see Windows 10 have a real competitor.

~~~
qbrass
>I wonder if we'll see a day when we have stuff that runs on ReactOS because
it's designed correctly and the same apps fail on regular Windows because they
didn't use terrible hacks.

The opposite. It's the software that relies on the hacks, then break when the
OS stops allowing them. It's the source of most of the problems with Vista and
ME.

